
A Gentle Introduction to Graph Theory - bhalp1
https://dev.to/vaidehijoshi/a-gentle-introduction-to-graph-theory
======
yttrium
Nice! I always appreciate folks who take the time to blog about introductory
topics. There's too much of the 'those who can't do, teach' mentality in
software and it's good to see people take the time to do uplift while they
learn.

~~~
M_Grey
>There's too much of the 'those who can't do, teach' mentality in software

Which is so weird, since almost everyone can point to a great teacher or at
least, inspirational figure who got them started, or kept them going.

~~~
yttrium
Agreed! It's totally strange when you consider that some of the most revered
figures in cs are also great teachers/communicators.

